# Lace Monitor Jevenille's,Adults and Enclosure pictures



## lacerevelation (Jun 8, 2010)

it would be good if anybody with laceys could post pics of their beatiful lizards along with their enclosure's ect.
COME ON EVERYONE 
POST THEM


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 8, 2010)

my two


----------



## josiah7 (Jun 8, 2010)

heres my lacey, sadly i have to sell him thou cause i have no room for him anymore, anyone intrested


----------



## jeremy_88 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 8, 2010)

pete, that first pic is great


----------



## Nikola (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW! This are gorgeous monitors, they are high on my wish level list but here in europe is very hard to find them. Beautiful monitors and great pics


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have heaps more on facebook but dont know how to link them


----------



## lacerevelation (Jun 8, 2010)

*thanks so far , quick work*

Keep them coming


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a few I took this week......


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 8, 2010)

dam monitors are cool animals.
Definitely getting another one soon


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 8, 2010)

Few more...


----------



## caradeller (Jun 8, 2010)

my new baby ...dont have many pics as i dont see it alot lol...always hiding


----------



## 7ConnorJohn7 (Jun 17, 2010)

alsome how much will they be going for?


----------



## bruce34 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------

